
SymbolHound - geoka9
http://symbolhound.com
======
dskang
I love the idea of a search engine like SymbolHound, but I find the results
lacking in practice.

For example, a search for Swift's nil coalescing operator turns up nothing of
relevance:
[http://symbolhound.com/?q=swift+%3F%3F](http://symbolhound.com/?q=swift+%3F%3F)

(Actual information about "??" in Swift for anyone interested:
[https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/Swift/...](https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/Swift/Conceptual/Swift_Programming_Language/BasicOperators.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40014097-CH6-ID60))

~~~
dncrane
Hi, I'm the developer of SymbolHound. You're right, SymbolHound's index is a
little lacking, especially for new languages. This is because it's based
almost entirely on a stackoverflow data dump
([http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2009/06/stack-overflow-
creativ...](http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2009/06/stack-overflow-creative-
commons-data-dump/)) from when I first made it (2011). Swift was released in
2014, so there are no results. I'm planning to update it when I have the time.

------
karlzt
Discussed a little bit 1250 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3266644](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3266644)

------
thealistra
Google has the verbatim option for that.

Search Tools -> Verbatim

~~~
iamcurious
I tried google's verbatim but it returned no results for <$>. Meanwhile
symbolhound returned several relevant stackoverflow posts.

~~~
thedufer
Assuming that's Haskell, you probably want Hoogle
([https://www.haskell.org/hoogle/](https://www.haskell.org/hoogle/)).

For any other language, SymbolHound seems quite useful.

~~~
iamcurious
Yes, it is. Hoogle is brilliant and I highly recommend it to anyone that
programs in Haskell.

------
rexbee
Looks very similar to [http://nerdydata.com](http://nerdydata.com) which let's
you search the source code of webpages. They don't seem to index many
stackoverflow posts though..

~~~
Xorlev
SymbolHound seems more geared at searching docs.

------
theophrastus
(:.) haskell

no luck there

~~~
biscarch
For Haskell, Hayoo[0] works well

[0]: [http://hayoo.fh-wedel.de/?query=.%3A](http://hayoo.fh-
wedel.de/?query=.%3A)

